# String Quartet No. 1



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

http://forum.youngcomposers.com/music/736/string-quartet-no-1/

In D major stereotypically enough  constructive criticism sought. Unfortunately it's semester so I don't really have the time to program samples, so you're stuck with sibelius sounds, though I guess that's still worlds better than midi.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

no feedback? is it because of the sibelius sounds? or is it just that bad


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, I will listen and review it as soon as I can.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

This place really goes inactive during semester it seems heh heh. when you do get the chance, what doesn't work and why not, is it too cliched or noncoherent or even repetitive, etc, is the kind of feedback I'm looking for.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'm sure it's good man, I just personally can't ever get past how horrible the sound on these composing programs are. You should hire a crew of professional musicians to play your piece in exchange for a large black sheepdog or something.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't help but find it nihilistic.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't like it. There didn't seem to be any development behind it; just a bunch of notes strung together.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

chee_zee said:


> no feedback? is it because of the sibelius sounds? or is it just that bad


Sibelius sound?????? This seems to be a midi. I don't like midi...and very baroque...Should I tell you wether I like it or not?
I don't. IMHO Quartets are rich, Midi is poor. And if this is not baroque, my ears are rotten. I don't like baroque.

Martin


----------

